# Can't access PB?



## Puddleglum (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey . . . so I haven't been able to access PB from home for a couple of weeks (I'm posting this at work). I keep getting a "Firefox can't find server" error message. 
(I didn't post this in Login Problems cause I couldn't find the "new thread" button there). 
Any suggestions?
Thanks!
-Jessica


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 7, 2007)

Jessica,

I can't replicate the problem. Could be a problem with your home machine or with your home network. I would delete all cached information on the browser including cookies and, if all else fails, use another browser.


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 14, 2007)

So I tried clearing all my private data, and Firefox still wouldn't work. I then tried IE, and it didn't work. I then tried using my roommate's computer (and IE) and still no luck. (I'm on my "lunch" at work right now). 
Could it be something with our internet provider or modem?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 14, 2007)

It could be your Internet Provider. Check out OpenDNS.com. You can actually configure your local machine to use their DNS servers instead of your ISP's.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 14, 2007)

Puddleglum,

Make sure your connection is working properly. You wouldn't believe what we went through for an entire month with all the phone calls, ESL issues due to offshoring support, and so on. We'd call the cable company and they would insist that the problem was our ISP who had no clue regarding the real issue. It's a long story. The connection worked sporadically but it kept going out. Finally we managed to convince the cable provider to come out and look at it. It turned out that the cable connection to the house had worked loose. Once that was discovered it was promptly fixed and we're fine. And now if there's an incident it's one local call, period.


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 18, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Puddleglum,
> 
> Make sure your connection is working properly. You wouldn't believe what we went through for an entire month with all the phone calls, ESL issues due to offshoring support, and so on. We'd call the cable company and they would insist that the problem was our ISP who had no clue regarding the real issue. It's a long story. The connection worked sporadically but it kept going out. Finally we managed to convince the cable provider to come out and look at it. It turned out that the cable connection to the house had worked loose. Once that was discovered it was promptly fixed and we're fine. And now if there's an incident it's one local call, period.




Hmm . . . I was having problems with my connection disappearing sporadically for a while (and spending hours on the phone with Comcast, eventually having them decide it was "weird" and they needed to come out and look at it, and then it would fix itself, I'd cancel the appointment, and then it would go out again before fixing itself a few days later). But I haven't had any problems like that for a month or so - just consistently not being able to access PB.
I could check my cable connection in my apartment, but other than that I'm on the 3rd story of a large building and have no idea how it's wired . . .


----------



## Puddleglum (Dec 18, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It could be your Internet Provider. Check out OpenDNS.com. You can actually configure your local machine to use their DNS servers instead of your ISP's.



Okay. I'm afraid I don't really understand any of that, but I might see if I can figure out how to give it a try . . .


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 18, 2007)

puddleglum - open a cmd prompt window (the black screen) and type:

ping www.puritanboard.com 

then hit enter

Wait for the screen to go back to the cmd prompt, then follow this how-to and paste the text here.

now go do the exact same thing with google.com


----------

